# Roscoe and Dubs Journal



## FrostNBandit (May 29, 2014)

They finally did it!

I've watched them breeding for nearly a month, I've seen them investigating the nest boxes to choose which they wanted. I've seen them fight off Charlie from their chosen box (Charlie is a nest box pig, he wants all the boxes!)

Yesterday morning while watching the birds I noticed Dubs was missing and Roscoe was visiting all the food bowls and even foraging on the ground. I figured something might be happening but tried to contain myself. When Dubs came out of the box Roscoe went in, so I had no chance to check it without disturbing them. 

Finally this morning Roscoe came out and Dubs was eating so I popped behind the wall to check the box. To my surprise there are 2 eggs  This is the first eggs for this young pair and my first eggs as a future tiel grannie.

It's so cute to watch Roscoe worrying that the eggs may disappear, he keeps putting his head back in the box every 10 seconds to check them. Dubs is not as protective but she's feeding heavily and munching the cuttlebone.

I'm crossing my fingers, toes and legs, knocking on wood etc that these are fertile eggs. I think Roscoe and Dubs will be wonderful parents and they are so strongly bonded.

I've used the calculator but honestly I have no idea what I will see if the eggs hatch. Roscoe is /cin but I don't have a clue if dubs is anything but a normal wf. She has a pretty little white blaze on her nose so maybe she has some pied, idk. What do you guys think I will get?


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Someone else will have to tell you I just wanted to say good luck hope it works out for them.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

I do believe Darkell777 would have a pretty good guess for you if he reads your post!!


----------



## FrostNBandit (May 29, 2014)

Dubs laid the 3rd egg yesterday  They are both taking turns in the box, Dubs more than Roscoe but he guards the box when she comes out to eat. He pokes his head in the box like every 10 seconds to make sure the eggs are still there..it's cute.


----------



## FrostNBandit (May 29, 2014)

Wow, they are starting to hatch. It's been like waiting for Christmas as a 5yr old!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How exciting! Do keep us updated.

The parents are a lovely pair.


----------



## FrostNBandit (May 29, 2014)

I think another hatched yesterday. It's impossible for me to tell since Roscoe and Dubs will not leave the box at the same time. Normally I can knock on the back of the box and Roscoe leaves and I can quickly check the eggs, but today he is sitting tight and wont budge for nothing. I am sure I seen another egg shell part in the box in front of Roscoe so hoping the second chick had no issues hatching. For young first time parents Roscoe and Dubs seem to be doing a bang up job of taking care of their babies/eggs. Hopefully it all continues to be well since I cant see if they need help.


----------



## FrostNBandit (May 29, 2014)

I managed to get into the nest box, no other egg hatched. Just the one baby so I grabbed a light and candled the other two eggs. They do not appear to be fertile.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry about that  

But you have one baby! And that's whats important right now


----------



## FrostNBandit (May 29, 2014)

New pictures. Sorry about the fuzzy camera, humidity was a killer out there and fogged up my camera lens.

Any idea if this is going to be a pied or pearl etc? I'm leaning towards a male since 1 out of two females should have been cinnamon and there's no pink in the eyes.


----------

